# Un G3 à retaper !



## Nanaky (3 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir à tous ! 

On vient de me céder un iMac G3 350 Mhz, 192mo RAM, DD 6GO, Cd rom. Un ancêtre en somme.

Dans le but de le filer à un pote pour une utilisation (on l'imagine) très restreinte, j'aurai aimé savoir ce que je pouvais améliorer sur cette belle machine.

La ram: quelle est la limite sur ce model ? Ce type de ram se vend il encore ?
Le DD: Même question, et est il difficile à changer sur ce modèle ?
Le Wifi: Et oui il n'y en à pas ! Quelle meilleur solution ? USB ou carte ?
Mac osX Tiger : Actuellement sous 10.3.9, est il viable à Tiger et y a t il un intérêt à le faire "updater" 
Un lecteur DVD externe serai t il compatible ?

Voilà, merci pour votre aide


----------



## christophe2312 (3 Novembre 2010)

bonsoir
maxi en ram 1G ; de la sdram Pc133 , 2 fois 512MO
disque dur (IDE) maxi 750G
Tiger parfait ,c est le maxi
Wifi carte apple et adaptateur 
http://www.google.fr/imgres?imgurl=...=1&hl=fr&client=safari&sa=N&rls=en&tbs=isch:1

lecteur dvd externe mais de préférence en firewire ( n importe lecteur usb sera reconnu) afin de pouvoir démarrer dessus une installation systeme


----------



## -oldmac- (3 Novembre 2010)

Pour la ram tu auras du mal à trouver plus de 512 sans dépasser 40 par barette, pour Tiger, je crois pas non il peut pas s'installer nativement sur le DV 350 Mhz car il n'ont pas de mode firewire par contre on peut l'installer sur le DD à partir d'un autre mac et patcher avec XpostFacto. La partition principale de ton DD ne pourra pas dépasser 118 Gb. Mais pour moi plus de 120 Gb sur cet ordi sera inutile. Et ça devient lent comme machine surtout sur Tiger. Pour la wifi clé USB externe (environ 15). Et pour le lecteur USB

A+


----------



## lpl (5 Novembre 2010)

Sur mon imac G3 350 Mhz "non firewire" j'ai installé Tiger avec les CD ... c'était très long, plusieurs heures, mais tout fonctionne nickel depuis 3 ans.

Il s'agit d'un des derniers G3 350 Mhz produits "slot loading".


----------



## -oldmac- (6 Novembre 2010)

Tu a plutôt Panther 10.3

Tiger était seulement fournis en DVD (ou alors il y a du avoir très très peu de version CDs)

Normalement l'installe ne fonctionne pas tant donné que Tiger requis un port firewire


----------



## lpl (6 Novembre 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Tu a plutôt Panther 10.3
> 
> Tiger était seulement fournis en DVD (ou alors il y a du avoir très très peu de version CDs)
> 
> Normalement l'installe ne fonctionne pas tant donné que Tiger requis un port firewire




Je te confirme que je parle bien de Tiger 10.4 et il existe une version CD qui était disponible directement chez Apple.

Je ferais une copie d'écran dans la journée.

A+

lpl


----------



## lpl (6 Novembre 2010)

Voici


----------



## mistik (6 Novembre 2010)

Les machines Apple à l'époque étaient véritablement increvables !


----------



## lpl (6 Novembre 2010)

mistik a dit:


> Les machines Apple à l'époque étaient véritablement increvables !



J'ai changé le THT de mon" Macintosh Plus" de 1988 et il marche encore.


----------



## iMacounet (6 Novembre 2010)

lpl a dit:


> J'ai changé le THT de mon" Macintosh Plus" de 1988 et il marche encore.


Le mien fonctionne très bien aussi.


----------



## mistik (6 Novembre 2010)

Et accessoirement vous n'avez pas à déplorer le fameux "bug de l'an 2000" si importun dans le monde PC sur les vieilles configurations.


----------



## lpl (6 Novembre 2010)

mistik a dit:


> Et accessoirement vous n'avez pas à déplorer le fameux "bug de l'an 2000" si importun dans le monde PC sur les vieilles configurations.



NON Macintosh Plus et Macintosh IIci aucun problème sous système 7.1 et 7.6.1.


----------



## iMacounet (6 Novembre 2010)

lpl a dit:


> NON Macintosh Plus et Macintosh IIci aucun problème sous système 7.1 et 7.6.1.


Tous mes ordinateurs fonctionnent très bien.


----------



## mistik (6 Novembre 2010)

Alors n'en changez pas et gardez vous d'acheter les nouveaux Mac


----------



## iMacounet (6 Novembre 2010)

mistik a dit:


> Alors n'en changez pas et gardez vous d'acheter les nouveaux Mac


De toute façon j'ai pas les sous.


----------



## mistik (6 Novembre 2010)

C'est une très bonne raison !


----------



## iMacounet (6 Novembre 2010)

mistik a dit:


> C'est une très bonne raison !


Mais si j'avais les sous, j'aurais bien acheté un MacBook.


----------



## mistik (6 Novembre 2010)

Et pourquoi pas un Mac mini de 2010 dont le *prix* vient de baisser ?


----------



## lpl (6 Novembre 2010)

Mon macbook late 2006 qui a plus de trois ans fonctionne à merveille.

J'aime les vieux Macs mais les nouveaux tiennent pas mal la route, en tous cas à coté de windaube.

lpl


----------



## iMacounet (6 Novembre 2010)

mistik a dit:


> Et pourquoi pas un Mac mini de 2010 dont le *prix* vient de baisser ?


Oui à 699 mais je n'ai pas cette somme. Si j'achète ce sera en occasion.


----------



## Invité (6 Novembre 2010)

Les Mac Mini d'occaze version précédente partent tous à plus de 400 !!! :mouais:


----------



## mistik (6 Novembre 2010)

lpl a dit:


> Mon macbook late 2006 qui a plus de trois ans fonctionne à merveille.
> 
> J'aime les vieux Macs mais les nouveaux tiennent pas mal la route, en tous cas à coté de windaube.
> 
> lpl


Les côtés en plastique du MacBook late 2006 ne se décollent pas ? Il me semble que certains Macusers ont connu des déboires de ce type mais Apple a reconnu le problème. Souci qui ne doit plus exister avec les MacBook unibody blanc actuels.


----------



## lpl (7 Novembre 2010)

mistik a dit:


> Les côtés en plastique du MacBook late 2006 ne se décollent pas ? Il me semble que certains Macusers ont connu des déboires de ce type mais Apple a reconnu le problème. Souci qui ne doit plus exister avec les MacBook unibody blanc actuels.



Top case déjà changé une fois et rebelotte mais ca augmente le refroidissement ....  


Joke. 

lpl


----------



## mistik (7 Novembre 2010)

lpl a dit:


> Top case déjà changé une fois et rebelotte mais *ca augmente le refroidissement ....*
> 
> 
> Joke.
> ...


Qu'entends-tu par "_ça augmente le refroidissement_" ? ... c'est plutôt positif non ?


----------



## lpl (8 Novembre 2010)

mistik a dit:


> Qu'entends-tu par "_ça augmente le refroidissement_" ? ... c'est plutôt positif non ?



Oui c'est positif mais pas esthétique .... mais bon j'avais acheté le macbook sur le refurb alors c'est un moindre mal.

lpl


----------

